

Ask.YC: task management software?  - epall

I have been using Llama Graphics' Life Balance (http://www.llamagraphics.com/LB/index.php) for a couple of years now, but in that time they have made one minor update and asked me for $50 on top of the $70 I already paid. With a buggy, unintuitive interface and glacial development times, I think it's time to retire Life Balance.<p>What solutions do you use for keeping track of tasks across different parts of your life? My favorite feature of LB is the ability to subdivide every task into smaller ones, creating a task tree with priorities assigned to every node. The software then does some simple multiplication and traversal to give me a prioritized task list based on what I've put in. Is there something out there that would allow me to do this and access the information from both my Mac and Treo?
======
davidw
I wrote this:

<http://stufftodo.dedasys.com/>

It's not that fancy - you have to figure out where stuff comes in the list. It
is, however, open source, and I'd welcome people doing interesting things with
it.

------
dkokelley
A very simple but free project manager I've used is Planner
<http://live.gnome.org/Planner> and it's worked pretty well for me, but it
does require you to do some mental work to come up with a task list. Stufftodo
looks better. I think I'll check that out too.

------
aggieben
rememberthemilk.com

It's fantastic and free, has a mobile edition and widget(s) for igoogle and
netvibes.

